# Portage Lakes Bass Masters Open Tournaments in April



## tourneyguy (Apr 13, 2009)

The Portage Lakes Bass Masters will be hosting two open bass tournaments in April. A big bass tournament will be held on April 3rd @ the New State Park ramp (off Rte 93). $50 entry fee; launch @ 8am & fish for 5 hours; largest bass caught by team weighed in; no late entry fee; 1 or 2 person teams. A spring open bass tournament will be held on April 24th @ the New State Park ramp. $80 entry fee ($5 extra if register late); launch @ 6:30am; 5 bass limit; 1 or 2 person teams. To obtain entry forms, visit the club website (http://www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com ) or call Tom Freshly (440-548-5914). Proceeds help to fund our free children's fishing derby held on 5/29 at the District #3 ponds.


----------



## tourneyguy (Apr 13, 2009)

Just a reminder that the Portage Lakes Bass Masters big bass open tournament is at Portage Lakes this Saturday, 4/3. Registration opens at 6am. $50 entry fee at the New State Park ramp (off rte 93); fish 8am until 1pm; and teams will weigh in their largest bass caught that day. Money raised will help to fund our free children's fishing derby to be held on 5/29 at the District #3 ponds in Akron. Hope to see you there!! Weather forecast is outstanding for Saturday!!!


----------



## jouli (May 3, 2010)

sites are source of information and knowledge.this is one of them.i read all the post and like it so much.I book mark it and mail all of my friends to must check it.so thanks on this nice sharing,


----------

